# Transferring to MDF



## kittykat (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi everyone, newbie here  
I need to transfer my artwork to MDF. 

Must it it polymer coated? I read that it should be if I am using sublimation dye and heat transfer paper. 
Would a coat of spray paint suffice?

Are there other ways of transferring to MDF that anyone had success with such as using regular inkjet cartridges instead of sublimation dye?

Thank you in advance


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

Yes, you are correct! For imaging MDF using dye-sublimation technology, the material must be polyester coated to receive the dyes. We have image quite a bit of it and it images with amazing results. 

Your end result is largely based on the quality of the coating on the panel (taking that your workflow is A+ as well). Don't fall for some cheap panels. Had a client drop ship in a pallet (30 pieces, 24 x 36)....the coating scorched, separated and even bubbled on over half of his panels. He got what he paid for (He found the supplier on ebay_no slight towards E-bay )

Personal opinion and wisdom, leave the coating of panels to those who specialize in coating panels and supplying quality blanks.

MDF can also be printed on directly with solvent inks (a colleague does this). You need a big piece of equipment for this.

It can also be imaged (or should I say covered) with printed vinyl wrap film.

I also saw a guy (on youtube) actually use a water applied type film to adhere an image to the mdf (heat gun, squeegee, etc)

I have never seen anyone print MDF with regular inkjet carts (assuming your referring to desktop printers). Maybe someone who has can chime in if it has been done. 

Hope this helps,

Jae


----------



## kittykat (Jul 31, 2017)

Thank you very much for your response Jae! Oh I'm sorry to hear what happened to your client, it's a bummer when buying in bulk to find out the items weren't good. I will take your personal opinion and advise, leave the coating of MDF to the specialists  

Do you have any recommendations on places that sell quality MDF boards that are coated for sublimation?
I looked on Alibaba and found some, I think 15x24 board for $4. I can order one and see how that goes before ordering more. I just think the shipping will take awhile.

Cool thanks for sharing the different techniques, the water applied type sounds interesting! I will have to look more into that


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

Watch out for some of the overseas stuff. Definitely don't over commit financially.

As for quality coated product, most of our clients drop ship their supply from Conde or Johnson plastics. Never had an issue with it. (Maybe one or two blemished pieces over the past 12 yrs) 

Any other questions, just ask 

Jae


----------



## kittykat (Jul 31, 2017)

You are wonderful, thank you!


----------

